# Putting in on the river...



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've fished the river from shore now for 5 yrs. Well, I recently bought a nice boat(2001 Fisher-16 Sport Av w/60 hp) that I want to get "in" the river with. My question? Where are a few nice ramps on either the Ohio or WVA side to launch,past the Cumberland dam, but before Pike Island? I don't care if you have to pay or not, in fact, the ones you pay at, usually have someone around to cut down on any sort of vandalism. Anything you all can tell me- name,phone number,nearby towns, days open, times, etc.., anything I might want or need to know. Really appreciate the help. Keep those lines wet!!

"Fish Control My Brain" :B SNAKE


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Snake69,

I mainly use Rayland Marina which is just above Pike Island costs 4 bucks to launch, I have also used a ramp on the WV side not sure of the name of it but it is behind a local firehouse, lays just below the Cumberland dam about three miles. there is a ramp in Toronto, there are several guys Crappiebub, Rodman that use that area a lot that will chime in here for you, but my main use is Rayland................Doc


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

I usually put in at the Steubenville ramp on the Ohio side, just past the route 22 bridge. I like it because it's free, not very steep, and is at about mid-pool. Parking can be a bit of a problem in summer when the river is crowded. I've never had a problem with anyone messing with my truck/trailer. 

Another option is the free ramp at Mingo Creek, it's steep for my taste, but a good option for when there's a lot of current on the main river.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Newburg Landing is a free ramp in Toronto, just follow Main Street to Market Street, then turn toward the river and you'll come right to it. If you put in there, you will only be a couple of miles below New Cumberland dam. There are also two private marina's in Toronto, but I don't launch there, so I can't help ya with those. Good Luck


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

The Newburg Ramp in Toronto is a good choice on the Ohio Side. The New Cumberland, WV ramp behind the firehouse in New Cumberland, WV right off of Route 2 is an excellent choice on the WV side. Both of these ramps will put you on the River within 2 to 3 miles downstream of the New Cumberland Dam.

I've used the Steubenville Ramp without problems for years. However, recently a man was severely beaten at that ramp and life flighted to a Pittsburgh Hospital.

The Mingo Junction Ramp is a nice but steep ramp located on the Ohio Side about 4-5 miles south of the Steubenville Ramp.

Haven't used any ramps south of Mingo except Rayland. Of the bunch Rayland is the only pay ramp.

PM me if you need more details. Let me know when you're down this way. Myself or Crappiebub might be on the river!

Joe


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a note the Newburg Ramp in Toronto has already pulled their courtesy docks. Makes it tougher to launch a bigger boat. Prety rocky bank there.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I would not have recommended Newburg if I knew the curtesy docks were missing. On Independence day this year I launched there before the docks were in place. (The old ones were destroyed in last years floods) When we got back to the ramp at Newburg from the fireworks, my boat got smashed against the rocks from the wakes while I went to get the truck. I didn't know it until the next night at Leesville when my son asked why there was sooooo much water in the boat. Six holes!!!! I will never launch there without the docks in place again. Good Luck


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't there a nice ramp at Wellsburg also?

RodMan: I love that transducer mount on your front trolling motor.


----------

